# Different Surge Maps.... How's that possible?



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

So I am sitting at a Red light and the car in front is also a fellow Uber and he has his App up on the iPhone 6s plus. I can clearly see his map and I see he has Red Surge areas all around him while I have a Clean White map. 
I immediately refreshed my PAX App and see if it shows any surge, and NO it does not. 
I then go off-line and completely shut down the app and re- login, but still same screens. 

I wanted to signal the other Uber, but the light turned green and he had a PAX so decided otherwise.

Have you guys ever had a chance to test this out??


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

If he has a passenger, why is his screen showing red surge zones?

Anyway there was a recent news article about Uber's screen showing different surges to different drivers and passengers, even in the same place. Supposedly this was a "bug" which they claim to have now fixed. I bet it's really part of their experimentation on how people react to information, just like with the ghost cabs.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Wake up and smell the coffee....the surge thing is a scam played on us drivers by fUber


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

If he has a passenger, why is his screen showing red surge zones?[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I had thought about that also at the time, but don't have an explanation. 
Maybe he was just transporting a friend while leaving the app On.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Or giving a ride for cash, "off the meter."

Maybe the surge zones were just a screen shot that he puts on the phone to make the passenger feel they are getting a good deal, and tip him.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

I noticed it this morning. There seems to be a difference of about 1 min between the surge update.

My Passenger app was @ 2.4x and drivers app 1.9x exact location , exact time about a min later my driver app showed 2.4x. Is Uber charging passengers higher rate & paying us less?


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

I think driver app lagging by a minute or so. Regardless, do not get paid by driver app or rider app info. Our fare calculation will base on request received at whatever surge rate 1.9 or 2.4. Everything else is just gimmick.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Also keep in mind that surge locks for the passenger for 2 minutes once they accept a surge value (when they type in 2.1 - they are guaranteed a 2.1x fare for the next 2 minutes - even if the surge climbs higher). So you may receive a request for a lower surge rate while showing higher surge.

This works both ways though, as I've received surge requests for a minute or two after surge clears from the driver map as well. Also, as surge may be going down, you may receive requests at higher surge rates (as they accepted the higher rate and are in that 2 minute guarantee window).


----------

